# New to the surf



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I've never been surf fishing, but we are renting a house down in surfside and was thinking of giving it a shot. I planned to go to Academy and pick up a big surf combo cuz want to try to keep it kinda cheap but i don't want trash, which ones should i stay way from? Also what size weight, and what kind of bait???


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

This gets asked almost once a month. Unfortunatley we dont have stickys on the subject but if you use the search option in the previous screen at the top right I'm sure you can find answers to your questions.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ok ... Sorry


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It is kind of one of those things, you get what you pay for. Also, how many time will you fish with the setup? Given what you posted in the OP, you won't use it a whole lot and maybe not again for several years. Go buy a good spinning combo from Academy that fits in your price range. It should provide the service you need for this one trip and, if you clean it really good, it might still be servicable the next time you get ready to go. Good luck.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a fan of buying lots of things from Academy, but a surf combo right now is not something I would recommend. All they have are heavy garbage rods. I'm sure they have nice large spinning reels but last I checked they don't have the Sargus/Battle reels and that's about all I'm interested in at the moment.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

No need to apologize, JTB. I used to sell fishing tackle, but I doubt that I would stay in business with it to day because I have odd tastes. Anyway, my advice is to buy the combo that feels best to you based on your experience with other tackle. Don't worry about price, inexpensive is OK. Do you have a rod or reel that you use that you really enjoy? If so, buy the combo that has some of those qualities. Then, use it. As you use it, you will become aware of what you want to do with your surf fishing. If you get the bug (you will), then you can buy more sophisticated tackle for your next rig. Most of us keep multiple lines in the water at most times, so your original rig is not wasted. All of the combos available at the big box stores are made in China and will have the expected variations in quality. Just check it over for busted guides, breaks in the finish, etc. before you head to the register.

Also, bring some of your other tackle with you. We catch lots of fish on our light tackle and bait rods.

No matter what, try to keep it out of the sand, and be ready to break it down and clean when you get home.

Look for something that will go about 20lb on mono with about 200 yds capacity minimum. You will want some spider weights appropriate to the rod. If the rod says 1-4 oz, get 3oz. If it says 3-6, get 4 or 5 and so forth. There are as many leader preferences as there are surf fishermen. Lots of us use the cheap double drops from the store, knowing that they will eventually fail. There are also fish-finders and other rigs. Definitely do a search on this forum for that. The posts on leaders have great pictures. As for hooks, circles work great. I use them in 1/0 to 3/0, but most people go much bigger (5/0+).

Shrimp is the starting point for bait. Then, you can go from there into cut bait, live bait, crabs....

Have a great time.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> I'm a fan of buying lots of things from Academy, but a surf combo right now is not something I would recommend. All they have are heavy garbage rods. I'm sure they have nice large spinning reels but last I checked they don't have the Sargus/Battle reels and that's about all I'm interested in at the moment.


My first surf rig was a Penn Battle 6000 ($105) on a 10' Shakespeare Ugly Stick rod rated at 15-30lbs ($80), so the total cost was under $200. Caught tons of fish on this rig from whiting to 4' blacktip sharks. Still have it and it works like new. The reel is loaded with 50# PowerPro braid with a 30# mono topshot about 300yds total. I would not mind parting with it at a reasonable price if anyone is interested.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

histprof said:


> No need to apologize, JTB. I used to sell fishing tackle, but I doubt that I would stay in business with it to day because I have odd tastes. Anyway, my advice is to buy the combo that feels best to you based on your experience with other tackle. Don't worry about price, inexpensive is OK. Do you have a rod or reel that you use that you really enjoy? If so, buy the combo that has some of those qualities. Then, use it. As you use it, you will become aware of what you want to do with your surf fishing. If you get the bug (you will), then you can buy more sophisticated tackle for your next rig. Most of us keep multiple lines in the water at most times, so your original rig is not wasted. All of the combos available at the big box stores are made in China and will have the expected variations in quality. Just check it over for busted guides, breaks in the finish, etc. before you head to the register.
> 
> Also, bring some of your other tackle with you. We catch lots of fish on our light tackle and bait rods.
> 
> ...


WOW !!! That helps a lot thanks !!! With the spider weights do you just pull the wires straight out to the side or ??? Will the shrimp stay on the hook after chunking all that wieght out that far??


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

a 10' Ugly Stick and a Penn 500 or if you can find a used Penn 505 would be a good start.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I started surf fishing with cheap academy combos. They aren't top of the line or anything that will last you forever, but they will catch fish. I kept my first set up from the time that I was 11 years old until I was 15. I was able to catch bull reds and small sharks on it fine. The reel held up pretty well and the rod did ok until I hooked a 5.5' blacktip on the 61st street pier. The guides on the rod started popping off one by one. By the time I landed the shark it had about 3 guides left LOL.

I never got into even mid grade gear until I graduated college and had some spending money. All through high school and college I don't think I ever owned a reel that cost more than 50$.

So to answer your question, if you want a cheap rod for a few trips to see if you like the sport then go ahead and get a combo at academy. But understand that what you are buying is a cheap rod and reel and all that comes along with that. Don't expect it to perform the way some of these guys setups do.

I'd get a spinning combo. Rig it up with 30 lb test. Get you some double drop and red fish leaders and have some fun. Fish them with a 3-5 oz spider weight depending on the current. Use shrimp on the double drop with treble hooks or small circle hooks. Use cut whiting, mullet or shad on the redfish rig.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> ok ... Sorry


No need to apologize. Just giving you a heads up incase you had any other questions. There is a lot of good info about leaders, rods, bait, weights and just surf fishing in general in this section. The search button can really help and answer alot of your questions.

But of course there are things that you cant find and plenty of expierenced fisherman here that can answer most questions.

:cheers:


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems like no matter how many times the same questions get asked, there is always someone on here willing to put in their two cents again. 

Personally I think that's pretty awesome, especially since I can talk to a stump, and have the same conversation over and over. As long as we are talking about fishing ;-)


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree we need a sticky about this. This get asked way too often.

There are two ways to look at this. You can buy a cheap Academy rod and reel combo, and it will probably do you okay for one trip. Even if you clean it afterwards, chances are if you sit it in a closet for a year or two, the next time you want to use it, it will be shot- primarily the reel. Other than breaking it, there are few ways a rod can let you down.

On the othe hand, you can spend $100 and get a Penn Jigmaster and inexpensive rod, and have a rig you can use for a lifetime. And if you decide you don't need it anymore, you can turn around and sell it for about what you have in it.

Your choice.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Make sure the combo is rated for saltwater use but I think it would be better to buy them separately.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

would not expect you are going to do any shark fishing w beach water at 58 degrees

try rigging accordingly for keeper reds/croaker /whiting , the mono 2 drop rigs will work, w a spider and smaller hooks say #2-4 .... or the eagle claw L197 in a 3-4/0 to keep it simple

try fresh dead shrimp/ cracked crab/fresh cut bait

can't beat an uglystik and a shimano or penn for gear keep the line around 20-30 in colored big-game to see it in the air and for casting better

slant cut 10' of 1 1/2" sch 40 pvc in a table saw ,makes 2 rod holders

you need a saltwater endorsement on your lic.


try some small gear w fresh dead shrimp for pompano in the close guts


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Just get a spinning surf rod and reel combo....I have seen some good fish landed with them. It may not be as good a quality but it is something to start with or for temporary use. If you get addicted, you will eventually add to and improve your arsenal....Don't get all technical in your equipment for now. Just get out there and fun!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I am trying to find sch 20 pipe


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I am trying to find sch 20 pipe


Why? BUY Sch 40 and use it forever.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bigfost said:


> Why? BUY Sch 40 and use it forever.


Thinner pipe that is lighter and easier to suck down into the sand. I think I can use some vacuum cleaner pipe.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bigfost said:


> Why? BUY Sch 40 and use it forever.


The butt of the rod will not fit in a 2 inch sch 40 pipe that's why I need sch 20.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> The butt of the rod will not fit in a 2 inch sch 40 pipe that's why I need sch 20.


Or, do the obvious and get 2-1/2 sch 40 pipe. :headknock


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> The butt of the rod will not fit in a 2 inch sch 40 pipe that's why I need sch 20.


Am I missing something? What size rod do you have that won't fit down a 2" sch 40? I'm pretty sure that my sand pump is 2" and my holders are all 1.5" with plenty of room to spare. I'm not saying I'm any expert, but it seems like you'd need some big hands to handle a rod that wouldn't fit in a 2" holder.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

spicyitalian said:


> Am I missing something? What size rod do you have that won't fit down a 2" sch 40? I'm pretty sure that my sand pump is 2" and my holders are all 1.5" with plenty of room to spare. I'm not saying I'm any expert, but it seems like you'd need some big hands to handle a rod that wouldn't fit in a 2" holder.


Not necessarily, my hands are average size and my rod is pretty thick. That's what I think anyways. Seems like it stretches out the edges if you know what I mean. Sometimes I cant get it out when it explodes, I have to wiggle it out.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> WOW !!! That helps a lot thanks !!! With the spider weights do you just pull the wires straight out to the side or ??? Will the shrimp stay on the hook after chunking all that wieght out that far??


I bend the arms down and then back up so they point toward the attachment point. that way they act like an anchor.

For bait, cut bait works well. Bring a cast net and some fish bites.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

spicyitalian said:


> Am I missing something? What size rod do you have that won't fit down a 2" sch 40? I'm pretty sure that my sand pump is 2" and my holders are all 1.5" with plenty of room to spare. I'm not saying I'm any expert, but it seems like you'd need some big hands to handle a rod that wouldn't fit in a 2" holder.


It is one of the newer Tsunami surf rods. The older ones fit fine but the end of the rod flares out now like a knob on a baseball bat. I guess I could trim it with a knife.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I might have just picked up the wrong diameyer pipe since a 2 inch should work.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Take your surf rod in the store and check lol !! I bet you get a lot of people wanting to go fishing with you...


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

you can flare the ends of the rod holders using a small tourch and heating the end till it gets soft then stick a beer bottle neck down in the holder and let it cool and it will hardin back....works great it dosnt mess ur foam grips when setting ur rod down in there or pulling it out


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> I think I might have just picked up the wrong diameter pipe since a 2 inch should work.


Actually I happen to have the bottom end of the rod in the van.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

WHAT said:


> Not necessarily, my hands are average size and my rod is pretty thick. That's what I think anyways. Seems like it stretches out the edges if you know what I mean. Sometimes I cant get it out when it explodes, I have to wiggle it out.


I saw that coming from a mile away, still had to go there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Not necessarily, my hands are average size and my rod is pretty thick. That's what I think anyways. Seems like it stretches out the edges if you know what I mean. Sometimes I cant get it out when it explodes, I have to wiggle it out.


I think there's a lesson to be learned here. Don't stick your **** in PVC pipe. 
edit: Let's avoid the whole sand pump portion of the conversation too.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL, I was talking about my fishing rod folks. The custom shark rods from roys are pretty thick. 

On the other hand, can yall tell me how you guys stick the rod holders in the sand? Something about sucking and twisting the pipe?


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

WHAT said:


> LOL, I was talking about my fishing rod folks. The custom shark rods from roys are pretty thick.
> 
> On the other hand, can yall tell me how you guys stick the rod holders in the sand? Something about sucking and twisting the pipe?


I thought ive demonstrated that to yall already?

:slimer:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> LOL, I was talking about my fishing rod folks. The custom shark rods from roys are pretty thick.
> 
> On the other hand, can yall tell me how you guys stick the rod holders in the sand? Something about sucking and twisting the pipe?


Ah hell, $2 hooker comes to mind. Probly helps if you hummmmmm while you do it.

Get me outa this thread NOW. LOL :headknock


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> I thought ive demonstrated that to yall already?
> 
> :slimer:


That's right I remember. Your rod holders were DEEP in the sand! I bet you could suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I can also show you how to make that rod holder fit where the sun dont shine


----------

